# What age were you when you got your first job?



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

If you've gotten one yet....

Anyway, I was 16. First job I worked was actually in ****ing retail, and it was hell on Earth. I didn't want to get a job, but my father was really on my *** to get one.

I quit my last job three months ago due to anxiety.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

16. Dishes at a steak house. Hated it but worked there til I graduated high school.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

16. I taught saxophone lessons.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

12 paper round if that counts. Otherwise 14 with my dad (plasterer) on weekends and school holidays.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

23


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

22 is when I got my first real job


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

If working for your dad counts, 17. If not, 19.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

22 in an office...still there now 6+ years later...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My first and only job I got was when I was 19. I went to work for my father in the construction business.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

16, retail as well.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

21 for my first official job. Fast food. I bailed after a month.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I got my first job when I was 14...at a mailing place stuffing envelops. 
I got my first payroll tax job 3 days after my 16th birthday... it was in fast food.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

age 20 temp job filling papers. it is significant to me because it was only when i had to get a job that i noticed my social anxiety really take affect and become a problem.

it was the first time i kind of had a strange meltdown when with a group of people - it was a group interview thing.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

18 I worked for about a month renovating a staples store over night. I really don't consider it a job and haven't worked since.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

16, stocking shelves in grocery


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

14 at a coffee shop.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

If we're excluding paper rounds then 18 at Subway.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

19 USArmy.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

"No I've never had a job, because I've..... never wanted one!"

But soon. Age 21 I expect.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

First "real" job was at Wendy's when I was 17. I did odd jobs before that, lawn mowing, snow shoveling, etc. My parents got me a job as a busboy at a fancy French restaurant when I was 16 but I only lasted 1 day (LOL) due to extreme anxiety issues. :no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

22


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

16, at a wholesale plant nursery. Was there until I was 21.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG why isn't there a choice for 12-13? (delivered the NY Post newspaper to my neighbors on my bike... ah the good ole days


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

14, as a dishwasher at my dad's business.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> "No I've never had a job, because I've..... never wanted one!"


The communist mantra.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking at the poll, I've got mine latest so far. At 25.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

19 I think. Hmh, feels like I've been working for ages ;d


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

15
Packing shelves at my local supermarket. Was nice to have a bit of financial independence.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

nubly said:


> The communist mantra.


It was "The Smiths" actually!


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

18 - retail work, still work there now but am going to quite soon to pursue a 'real' job, one relevant to my degree. Need to learn to drive first so need plenty of savings.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> "No I've never had a job, because I've..... never wanted one!"


"I've never had a job, because I'm too shy" ;-)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

march_hare said:


> "I've never had a job, because I'm too shy" ;-)


: )

......So who is rich and who is poor I cannot say.....


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

14.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I haven't had a real job I've only done a 1 week internship and that was this year so... 18 if it counts.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

15. Technically, I've never left the payroll. Every year I was terrified I'd be fired and each year I'd somehow survive.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I was 30. I got it last month. I'm still there.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Never :O! Been self employed since 19. dam, i feel insecure now.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Ten years old. 

Dad took me to work with him over summers so I could go work with the custodian. This middle aged type 2 diabetic polynesian man... I was getting into too much trouble in the neighborhood. 

By the time I was 12, I had a paper-route, so that would be my actual first paid employment experience.


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was 18 and I worked at Dollar General for 2 months. I hated it.
I left it for an overnight job at Walmart and was there for a year and a half.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

This article makes me feel like ****. 24 Never had a job.

http://money.cnn.com/2013/04/09/new...b-hopping/index.html?sr=fb040913millennial10p



> The average 25-year-old has already worked 6.3 jobs between the ages of 18 and 25, according to a recent study by the Labor Department.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmm 16-17, can't remember. I was a busboy at the time. I also worked one whole day(lol) in a coffee shop. I never went back, I kind of regret it because the atmosphere was great. Although it was far as ****.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably about 12. I worked for the family after school. Also, during the summer I got paid under the table to cut grass and do odd jobs for local businesses. When I was about 13, I started selling discounted merchandise in school, at flea markets, and other places. I was a little mogul. I wonder what went wrong?


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

14, paid in clothes working in a small outlet in the garment district of l.a. i quit because the lady was crazy and the clothes hella tacky. next job i got i was 19 working as an office temp.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

That young?!?








I mean, I know I'm behind on life experiences, but ****. </forever unemployed>


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Never had one because no one will take me. Ain't that a bÃ­tch? Sometimes, I'm like to hell with people. I'll be 21 in July and will apply again before May for a summer job. Hopefully, someone will take me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

22. Merchandiser at a store. Quit a few days before I would have got fired xDD


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Got my first job in November, and I was 19. Almost 20.


----------

